# Bread ingredients



## Grampa Don (Dec 2, 2019)

I was eating a piece of toast, and thought "you know, somehow this doesn't taste right."  So, I looked at the ingredients.  It was Sara Lee white with whole grains.





I wonder how they come up with such a recipe.  Does someone say "this is pretty good but it could use some potassium iodate or a little Cellulose fiber"?  Cellulose fiber?  Isn't that sawdust?  When I make bread it's flour, yeast, salt, water, and a little sugar to start the yeast.  It's not as soft and spongy as Sara Lee, but it tastes like bread.

When I was a kid, my Mom bought Langendorf white bread.  It was white and soft, but still tasted good.  I wonder what was in it.

Don


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 2, 2019)

The low carb bread that I've been eating lists the first ingredient as water and costs almost three times what a loaf of plain old supermarket bread usually costs.  The addition of bamboo fiber also makes me smile! 

Ingredients: WATER, MODIFIED *WHEAT* STARCH, ENRICHED *FLOUR* (*WHEAT FLOUR*, MALTED *BARLEY FLOUR*, NIACIN, REDUCED IRON, THIAMIN MONONITRATE, RIBOFLAVIN, FOLIC ACID), *WHEAT* GLUTEN, *SUGAR*, BAMBOO *FIBER*, YEAST, CONTAINS 2% OR LESS OF EACH OF THE FOLLOWING: SOYBEAN OIL, SALT, CALCIUM SULFATE, MONOGLYCERIDES, CALCIUM PROPIONATE ... 






Sometimes I think about how hard my grandparents worked to put as many calories on the table as possible to feed their family and today I work just as hard to put as few calories on the table as possible.


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 2, 2019)

Aunt Bea ---  And it doesn't even have any potassium iodate.

Don


----------



## Catlady (Dec 2, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


>


It's all those weird and unpronounceable ingredients that encouraged me to start making my own bread.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 2, 2019)

Aren't most of those preservatives?


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 2, 2019)

My bread, which I throw on my cast iron skillet, contains:  Low-gluten Spelt flour, baking powder, olive oil, egg replacer, water.  That's it!  It's pita bread, my way.  I do press the slices in my tortilladora before they hit the skillet.


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 2, 2019)

It seems to specify that calcium propionate and sorbic acid are preservatives.  Datem is a dough conditioner.  I don't know why they add that other stuff.

Don


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

I've just taken a picture of the ingredients on our usual shop bought  loaf of wholemeal bread .. I do buy different types of loaves but this is the usual wholemeal one..


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 2, 2019)

Hollydolly --  It looks pretty healthy.  The asterisk comment at the bottom kind of surprises me.  Does the U.K. have any guidelines?

Don


----------



## oldal (Dec 2, 2019)

The bread I like the most is Dave's Killer White Bread Done Right
*INGREDIENTS: *
Organic wheat flour, water, organic grain blend (organic barley flour, organic rye flour, organic spelt flour (wheat), organic millet flour, organic quinoa flour), organic whole wheat flour, organic cane sugar, organic cracked whole wheat, organic expeller pressed canola oil, organic potato flour, contains 2% or less of each of the following: sea salt, yeast, organic wheat gluten, organic cultured wheat flour, organic vinegar, organic acerola powder, enzymes.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> I wonder how they come up with such a recipe.



I looked at this list, and wonder what is "Datem?" and what is the source for it. 
But I am much too afraid to google it! 
Please, no one tell me.

Just in case I ever visit someone who is serving that bread, such as  @Grampa Don


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

I'd never heard of Datem either, so I looked it up...


*It's considered safe in the US at up to 45 parts per million, but is banned from use in Europe because studies showed it could cause asthma or allergic reactions. DATEM – an acronym for Diacetyl Tartaric Acid Esters of Monoglycerides.*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> Hollydolly --  It looks pretty healthy.  The asterisk comment at the bottom kind of surprises me.  Does the U.K. have any guidelines?
> 
> Don



I hadn't noticed the asterisk until you pointed it out, how very odd... ..our bread is made by allied bakeries..to regulations laid down by our FSA
The Food Standards Agency (FSA) is responsible for food safety and food hygiene in England, Wales and Northern Ireland. It works with local authorities to enforce food safety regulations and its staff work in meat plants to check the standards are being met.

https://www.food.gov.uk/about-us/key-regulations


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 2, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> I was eating a piece of toast, and thought "you know, somehow this doesn't taste right."  So, I looked at the ingredients.  It was Sara Lee white with whole grains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you are reading is preservatives. Enriched . It would get hard before it gets mouldy. Your homemade bread gets stale quickly.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> It would get hard before it gets mouldy.



That is interesting.  That's what it does?
I don't get those types of bread, so I am not familiar with what happens to them, and what doesn't.
  I have trouble with yeast, so I get much simpler recipe bread that stays in the freezer, or simple baked items with few ingredients, which I also keep in freezer till close to use.  I miss the yeast breads sometimes, but do better without them, myself.  Homemade yeast breads used to taste great, years ago.


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 2, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> What you are reading is preservatives. Enriched . It would get hard before it gets mouldy. Your homemade bread gets stale quickly.



Even my flour has additives.  It's labeled as enriched.

Ingredients
Bleached Wheat Flour, Niacin, Iron, Thiamin Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Enzyme.

When I bake bread, it usually doesn't last long enough to go very stale.

Don


----------



## Catlady (Dec 2, 2019)

I like to make homemade bread.  Since it's only me and I'm trying to lose weight, I wait until it cools off, cut into slices, slip into a plastic bag, and put in freezer, then take one slice out as needed.  I'm sure the flour has additives, but it's much LESS than in a loaf of purchased bread.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm always looking for bread recipes in small amounts. One small loaf or 6 buns. Love the smell. Yeast bread is like magic.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 2, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I'm always looking for bread recipes in small amounts. One small loaf or 6 buns. Love the smell. Yeast bread is like magic.


This is not a bread recipe, but I thought I would share, it sounds delicious.  And I'm Italian and the grandma brought recipe from Italy, sooooo . . .

https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/grandma-s-onion-squares/


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 2, 2019)

Catlady said:


> This is not a bread recipe, but I thought I would share, it sounds delicious.  And I'm Italian and the grandma brought recipe from Italy, sooooo . . .
> 
> https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/grandma-s-onion-squares/


Copied it over. Will cut the recipe in half. Should be good.


----------



## lukebass (Dec 3, 2019)

I make my own bread.  Ingredients;  organic bread flour, sugar, salt, yeast, water, and a little olive oil.

Not too long ago it took a full day to make a loaf of bread.  Today modern bread bakeries go from flour to a finished loaf in about three hours. 
The problem with modern bread is not the gluten but the additives.  Secondly, modern day wheat harvesting methods uses glyphosate to kill the wheat and then harvest.   This applies to most of the wheat except organic wheat.  
The yeast is no longer given time to break down the wheat.  The additives speed up the process and increase shelf life.  Worst of all is that most commercial bread has glyphosate in it.  It's not the gluten.


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 3, 2019)

lukebass said:


> Secondly, modern day wheat harvesting methods uses glyphosate to kill the wheat and then harvest.   This applies to most of the wheat except organic wheat.



That might be an exaggeration.  According to this article and others I found, it's used in that manner on less than 3% of wheat acreage, mostly in North and South Dakota and Canada.  And, there seems to be little evidence that there is enough left in the wheat to be toxic.  Am I missing something?

Don


----------



## lukebass (Dec 3, 2019)

Don,
Actually it is much worse that you think.  Not only is glyphosate in wheat but also oats and many other grains.  I suggest you listen to Dr. Stephanie Seneff, Phd.  You can find many of her lectures and interviews on youtube.


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 3, 2019)

According to Snopes, Dr. Seneff is a crackpot.  Her claims have no scientific data to support them.  She is also apparently an anti-vaxxer.  Her PhD is in computer science.  You can read a little more about her glyphosate paper here.  It's pseudoscience, which I have a great distaste for.

I agree that there is too much junk in much of our food, and some of it may have bad long term effects.  But, we should be evaluating it based on hard data, not assumptions.  Has anybody actually analyzed harvested wheat to see if it contains glyphosate?

Don


----------



## lukebass (Dec 4, 2019)

Don,
I wrote this post to alert people to the dangers of glyphosate.  What you do with the information is up to you.   If you so desire investigate further you are welcome to do so.  I suggest you look into the recently won lawsuits against Monsanto and Roundup.   
I choose to avoid glyphosate, but what the heck, you are free to eat and drink all the glyphosate you want.  

Here's a short video that show a Monsanto lobbyist offered glyphosate:


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 4, 2019)

I wouldn't deny that glyphosate is bad for you, although there seem to be tests on lab animals the say it's not that dangerous.  And, people who use Roundup are no doubt getting exposed to it.  But, to claim that it is in all our bread without any evidence is just fear mongering.  And, some people profit by doing such things.  There is too much BS in the world and the internet has made it an epidemic.  Anybody can make videos and claim anything they want.  They can even make money doing it.  And, there are plenty of people who will accept their views without investigation.

I don't expect to change your mind.  But, I responded to your post so that maybe some others will stop and think before worrying about it.

Don


----------



## lukebass (Dec 4, 2019)

I have posted good evidence here about the dangers of glyphosate and there are a vast amount of data that proves the dangers of this product.  People have sued Monsanto and won because of the damage they suffered from Roundup.   If you watched the video with the Monsanto lobbyist who, like you, said the glyphosate was so safe he would drink it until he was offered a glass of that poison.
Here is one more video that explains the dangers of glyphosate in everyday english.


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 4, 2019)

I think you are putting words in my mouth.  I never said glyphosate is safe.

I will leave the conversation at that.

Don


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 12, 2022)

lukebass said:


> I have posted good evidence here about the dangers of glyphosate and there are a vast amount of data that proves the dangers of this product.  People have sued Monsanto and won because of the damage they suffered from Roundup.   If you watched the video with the Monsanto lobbyist who, like you, said the glyphosate was so safe he would drink it until he was offered a glass of that poison.
> Here is one more video that explains the dangers of glyphosate in everyday english.


They lost in court in California because their 'big' 'expensive' attorney made a fatal mistake in one case and allowed evidence, or admitted evidence,  that proved to be the downfall ,  such as it was, of monasanta,  which then was sold to bayer aspirin because they couldn't get rid of the foul stench associated with the monasanta name.   The toxicity worldwide is still growing though,  super-spread...  apparently.


----------

